# Truvy in Atlanta



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

This adorable Maltese is in Atlanta Ga and needs a home and help ASAP. She is adorable! Her name is Truvy and she with Angelsrescue.org/dotate in Atlanta. I don't know much about the organization but she sure looks like a needy Maltese. I tried to post her photo. If they are just using her to get cash forgive me. I know nothing about them but she is so cute it kills me. I wish so much I could take her. I have two dogs: one rescue and one I bought.


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

If anyone wants her. I live here in the ATL and I will help foster her till you can get here whatever.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahhh!!! She is such a tiny little vulnerable one. I hope she finds a good home quickly.


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you Linda, She does look tiny and so vulnerable. You nailed it. I wish so much I could have her. She has such a perfect little face too. My first Maltese would chew her paws when she got nervous. Seeing those paws just kills me. I just want to reach in the screen and get her.


----------

